# trojan mini-motor just arrived



## sam (Jun 28, 2012)

Just opened the box
date seems to be 1949,it's an 'A' code serial number




looks like a fun project.


----------



## bricycle (Jun 28, 2012)

..you get bored with it you let me know....b.


----------



## sam (Jul 3, 2012)

*mock up on frame*




this frame is a mid 30s hi-quality frame --unknown maker--has Reynolds high manganese tubing--and early Mid-Devon CC decal.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Jul 3, 2012)

That's beyond cool!  Great mock up,  and looks like a fun little bugger!


----------



## John Ebert (Jun 2, 2018)

I picked up one last month.  Haven't gotten it running yet on the bike but have had it running on the bench.  
The first bike I was going to mount it on the tires were to wide. Found a 53 Churchill De Lux for $20, going to use that instead. Keep it period correct.
John in Texas


----------



## geosbike (Jun 2, 2018)

very kool


----------



## David Brown (Jun 2, 2018)

Had one of them some years ago really work great.


----------

